# Bor



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello... Does anyone have any personal experience with a pup out of van leeuwens Bor (BRN 16164)? Just general info, what you liked didn't like ect..


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

There is just 1 litter from him on the ground, now about 5 mo. 2nd litter on his way.
My prediction on the first litter: late maturing about 13 mo, will be than serious, medium tot big sized ( male avg 65/68 cm at the withers, female 62-64 cm), not very social -except for own people -when mature, for people that is. When mature not very well with same sexe. Other sexe when growed up with or wants to mate ;-)
Don't know female he is mated to now, but do know Bor very well and Loki (hedwig). Both born here, both came back as young adults. Hedwig lived her for about 4 mo, Bor for more as a year.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> There is just 1 litter from him on the ground, now about 5 mo. 2nd litter on his way.
> My prediction on the first litter: late maturing about 13 mo, will be than serious, medium tot big sized ( male avg 65/68 cm at the withers, female 62-64 cm), not very social -except for own people -when mature, for people that is. When mature not very well with same sexe. Other sexe when growed up with or wants to mate ;-)
> Don't know female he is mated to now, but do know Bor very well and Loki (hedwig). Both born here, both came back as young adults. Hedwig lived her for about 4 mo, Bor for more as a year.


Thanks for the info Selena I'm getting a male pup out of megan's Bor x Harley litter and We are excited! I talked to David Krider and he told me he got to see Bor work when he was at your place. Mr. Krider said he was very impressive. Harley has a couple notable dogs in her ped. Her father Ringo Kamphuis and material grand father is Rudie Pegge.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I know Harley's ped, speak/ mail Megan regulary, but don't know harley her self. Pretty curious what he litter will turn out: i expect drivey dogs, probably sooner mature, bit more social, but will vary in the litter which way pup will turn. Harder to predict cause it is an outcross.

Yes, David saw Bor and has his mum now.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Yea, I kinda figured you did lol. Did you and Dick ever track down Carlos? I was sorry to hear about that, I imagine its a rough situation. Hope it all works out for him in the end.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, David saw Bor and has his mum now.[/QUOTE]

Yep.. Im kinda hoping he brings her out one of these days, I would really like to see her.


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

I can tell you what it's like to be bitten by Bor

I just got a text that Harley looks like she will whelp very soon.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Austin Porter said:


> Yea, I kinda figured you did lol. Did you and Dick ever track down Carlos? I was sorry to hear about that, I imagine its a rough situation. Hope it all works out for him in the end.


Not the infamous Carlos that had a forever home several months ago???? That would be a breeder's nightmare. What a shame. A common practice here when selling is that if you don't want to keep the dog, it goes back to the breeder. Can be difficult to enforce, though and especially internationally.

Terrasita


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

@ barry lol! Have you worked Rabbit yet? Youre in for some fun...

@ T & austin: yes, see fb kennnel page or dick's page. Won't go over it here, it's like dragging a discussion in to this board and goes against forum rules ( and was a mod to long to that ;-) )


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> @ barry lol! Have you worked Rabbit yet? Youre in for some fun...
> 
> @ T & austin: yes, see fb kennnel page or dick's page. Won't go over it here, it's like dragging a discussion in to this board and goes against forum rules ( and was a mod to long to that ;-) )


oh wow... Yea I was WAY out of the FB loop, hadn't seen anything since the original post. Sorry, didn't mean to stir that pot again. :-|


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

A friend who was at a Police K9 certification with him described Bor as "Impressive".

If Barry, Megan, and Selena all like the dog, I'd say it's safe to say he's probably pretty nice. They all know what they are talking about. :smile:


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Selena Im curious about rabbit, dont know what to make of him, and that video that was shot before he left didnt help much.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

In what way Drew?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

As a potential stud


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Drew, I'm sure there will be video and pics of him pummeling me soon.....I just can't @$^*&*%# wait!!!!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I'll be lookin out for those barry


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I meant what are you curious about?
Full brother of yaro of mic foster. Big, impressive, ex psd dutch police. Retired due injury, which healed ( torned lignament by hard bite work) but che cant do heavy duty any more. A dog with on/off switch.
Has offspring here in holland. Now about 2 mo. He was on our list to use as stud some day.


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> I'll be lookin out for those barry


Hey Drew,

Here's a link to part of Rabbit's PH1 trial 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDUvaKCp94o&list=UUhtRRUOH15KhfG3ldENGwSQ&index=3&feature=plcp


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Megan Bays said:


> Hey Drew,
> 
> Here's a link to part of Rabbit's PH1 trial
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDUvaKCp94o&list=UUhtRRUOH15KhfG3ldENGwSQ&index=3&feature=plcp


the decoy got a mygrain? lol with that hard knockdown  

thanks Selena for the things about Bor 

could you tell me about Dynasty? i like her tough aditude


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

I FULLY admit that I am in NO WAY a good KNPV decoy. Reppie(Rabbit) is a very nice dog. An hour later I handled him for an object guard.​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3MzCzbut-o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Barry Connell said:


> I FULLY admit that I am in NO WAY a good KNPV decoy. Reppie(Rabbit) is a very nice dog. An hour later I handled him for an object guard.​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3MzCzbut-o


thanks for sharing..  woulda liked to watch what happened after you went down though too  but it was cut... looked good man...


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

kenneth roth said:


> could you tell me about Dynasty? i like her tough aditude


dynasty?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Barry Connell said:


> I FULLY admit that I am in NO WAY a good KNPV decoy. Reppie(Rabbit) is a very nice dog. An hour later I handled him for an object guard.​
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3MzCzbut-o


Lol, you 're supose to walk straight into the dog ;-) can you imagine him in his prime from 100 m?


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> dynasty?


They bred her to quattro van leeuwen twice...i geuss she isnt a van leeuwen bitch ?


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry i got mixed up ,,they bred quatro to her sister twice


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Lol, you 're supose to walk straight into the dog ;-) can you imagine him in his prime from 100 m?


 
LOL, I knew that and I tried....til that last second when my mind said to my body....."what the hell are you doing?!?!?!?!?!" Yeah, that was a 20 m run

Joby, I own that footage and it will not see the light of day here......let's just say I looked a lot like an upside down turtle


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Lookin' good, Barry!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Barry Connell said:


> LOL, I knew that and I tried....til that last second when my mind said to my body....."what the hell are you doing?!?!?!?!?!" Yeah, that was a 20 m run
> 
> Joby, I own that footage and it will not see the light of day here......let's just say I looked a lot like an upside down turtle


been there done that...At least you got up by yourself  Nothing like this? right ??


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Barry Connell said:


> Joby, I own that footage and it will not see the light of day here......let's just say I looked a lot like an upside down turtle


I still have a visual on that.. :mrgreen:\\/


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

He was a graceful turtle


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Hahahahaha, I know what happens if he takes you down....O:-\":-\"
Dick


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

kenneth roth said:


> Sorry i got mixed up ,,they bred quatro to her sister twice


You mean Azzura? See www. Bloedlijnen.nl # 20260


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> You mean Azzura? See www. Bloedlijnen.nl # 20260


Thats her


----------

